# How would you repair this?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Dry thoroughly, sand all loose or broken material off.
Sand off gelcoat down to bare fiberglass 4 inches in all directions from holes.
Reglass, sand smooth, refinish. Couple/three evenings work.


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

can't really tell by those pictures...

but...

you're gonna have to grind out the damaged areas - and remove the antifouling paint,from anywhere near the area to be repaired.

the damage appears to have not "gone through" - but,without really seeing it,it's tough to call...

balsa coring,you're really gonna want to perform that repair with an epoxy,polyester based resins - the cheap stuff with the styrene smell, are not waterproof - epoxy is - epoxy also is absorbed by pours wood - if the balsa coring is damaged,and creates a void when the damaged area is ground out,you can make a thickened epoxy mix,using a good additive such as west system 403 adhesive - this will provide a good "gap filling" mix,cover the areas in a epoxy compatable matting - chop strand matting typically isn't compatable with epoxy.be sure to remove all the blush from the epoxy,when applying gel coat to match - amine blush is removed with soap and water only...
using a "seperation coat" of duratec surfacer is an excellent technique,this process serves 2 purposes - first,the duratec fills any and all pin holes that form,from the curing process,and 2nd,the duratec provides a good adhesion of the gel coat to the epoxy...this is the process is use,as just about 90% of the repairs i perform are using epoxy resins.

there's other ways to make that repair,but,the steps i described are what i would do...

take note: if you go through to the foam,you're left with no choice,but to also repair on the inside of that damage - a surface repair will provide no structual integrity...

again,not trying to make this out to be a giant project - it's just tough to tell the extent of the damage via a picture on the internet...


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> can't really tell by those pictures...
> 
> but...
> 
> ...


Very good advice!
Especially about the use of duratec to get the gelcoat to bond to epoxy.


Kreepa: i have heard that gelcoat will bond to west system epoxy only (if the surface is sanded and prepped properly) is this true?


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

gel coat will bond to west system,provided the amine blush is removed with soap and water,and the surface is prepped - just grinding,or sanding doesn't remove the blush,only soap and water does...


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Well, I did not feel good about doing it myself so I paid some one to do it for me. 250.00 to fix the gouges, buff the entire boat, bottom paint, done in 5 days, and even picked up and returned the boat to me. Neighbor noticed the boat gone and when I got it back asked if I bought another boat just like the old one but much newer.

I took the picture with light just right to make the repair stand out, dead center of picture. I'm happy with it.


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks good, where did you take it to get done?


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

A local guy that had done work on boats for a couple people I know. Not sure about posting people's name and # on the inter web without their permission PM me and I will give you his name and #. 

He works at bath craft in Valdosta so he is a professional Fiberglass guy.


----------

